# Just bought a Nikon F2a Photomic with MD3 and MB2



## cowleystjames (Aug 21, 2013)

Jusy bought this for the princely sum of £125, certainly wasn't robbed as it all works great, now just have to put some film through it.
Any recommendations? as it's been a long, long time since I've used film.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 21, 2013)

I would try 35mm film first. 



no, seriously, I think 35mm will probably work best. 



ok fine...i got nothin. :mrgreen:


----------



## limr (Aug 21, 2013)

Tri-X or Ilford HP5 if you want to start with B&W. For color? I tend to like the Kodak films better than Fuji, so I'd start with Gold 200 (I'm not overly impressed with the 400 speed and I mostly shoot color outdoors with natural light, so I like the lower speeds). But the next person who posts will probably recommend the Fuji Superia   Don't start with something like Ektar. It's picky and expensive. Great when you get it right, but it takes practice.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 21, 2013)

Good idea there Jason, yes probably 35mm film would be best! 

Looks like you got a real nice camera. I'm with Leonore, I use TMAX or TriX, various Ilford films, Kodak's basic 35mm film which I can't remember what the box says, UltraMax maybe? 

It'll probably be like riding a bike and it'll come back to you; if you fall off the bike you could try looking at Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide , they have videos on various topics even on how to load film or you could ask questions on their Flickr discussion page. 

But seriously if you've used film before it might just be a matter of giving it a try and maybe getting in some practice; when I buy a 'new' vintage camera I play around with it before I put film in and give myself time to get used to where to set various functions etc. before I plan to use it for a specific purpose.


----------



## cowleystjames (Aug 21, 2013)

limr said:


> Tri-X or Ilford HP5 if you want to start with B&W. For color? I tend to like the Kodak films better than Fuji, so I'd start with Gold 200 (I'm not overly impressed with the 400 speed and I mostly shoot color outdoors with natural light, so I like the lower speeds). But the next person who posts will probably recommend the Fuji Superia   Don't start with something like Ektar. It's picky and expensive. Great when you get it right, but it takes practice.



Read my mind, I've got some Tri-X coming from WEX. Can't wait for some film again.


----------



## cowleystjames (Aug 21, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I would try 35mm film first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn and I found some 110 film canisters in a boot sale!!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2013)

Keep in mind, Nikon F2a + Motor Drive combos must be registered with the authorities as concealable weapons in many jurisdictions!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 21, 2013)

Great, 110  is back! go grab an instamatic too.


----------



## cowleystjames (Aug 21, 2013)

Yay, 110 rocks.....


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Keep in mind, Nikon F2a + Motor Drive combos must be registered with the authorities as concealable weapons in many jurisdictions!


HOW you can conceal this brick ? Will rip apart any pocket. :lmao:


----------

